# Goggles for Glasses



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

The Smith Knowledge goggles are pretty inexpensive but nice for OTG. (around $39) They are nice and wide. The Prophecy is their spherical lens OTG goggles. I use those (without glasses) cause they're a nice goggle. Lots of peripheral vision. They sell them everywhere.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

How do you guys avoid your glasses fogging up? My b/f doesn't want to ride unless he has his contacts because his glasses fog so bad under the goggles.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

My glasses fogging under my Knowledge OTG were my reason for finally getting contacts. Since then though I have heard that using Cat Crap on your glasses helps a lot. There are also the Smith goggles with the small electric fan that I have heard nothing but good about.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't have an issue with my glasses fogging with my goggles on. My only real advice for this situation is to bring all head gear with you and go try goggles on. If you wear a helmet, bring that, because certain goggles pull push helmets so that it doesn't sit properly on your head or some will squash your glasses and create gaps where they shouldn't be.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

john doe said:


> My glasses fogging under my Knowledge OTG were my reason for finally getting contacts. Since then though I have heard that using Cat Crap on your glasses helps a lot. There are also the Smith goggles with the small electric fan that I have heard nothing but good about.


I have a pair of those, the Phenom Turbo fans. They do work but the buzzing is annoying. They are not OTG the model though and are hella expensive to try as an experiment.



boarderaholic said:


> I don't have an issue with my glasses fogging with my goggles on. My only real advice for this situation is to bring all head gear with you and go try goggles on. If you wear a helmet, bring that, because certain goggles pull push helmets so that it doesn't sit properly on your head or some will squash your glasses and create gaps where they shouldn't be.


He tried on a bunch and picked up a pair of Gordini OTG's and we have some good anti fog stuff. He is having an issue with a local glasses place trying to rip us off so are trying to find a non-contact solution in the mean time (long story short they refuse to give him his prescription unless we buy their overpriced contact lenses).


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Jenzo said:


> He tried on a bunch and picked up a pair of Gordini OTG's and we have some good anti fog stuff. He is having an issue with a local glasses place trying to rip us off so are trying to find a non-contact solution in the mean time (long story short they refuse to give him his prescription unless we buy their overpriced contact lenses).


Eerrrr, I don't know where you guys are shopping, but that's not right... at all... Contacts and glasses are two separate entities. Assuming you've already paid for the glasses, they are HIS. It's too bad BC is deregulated, because this is something worth bringing up with a governing body.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

boarderaholic said:


> Eerrrr, I don't know where you guys are shopping, but that's not right... at all... Contacts and glasses are two separate entities. Assuming you've already paid for the glasses, they are HIS. It's too bad BC is deregulated, because this is something worth bringing up with a governing body.


Well what happened is he went into the shop for a free exam. They then told him his prescription changed. He paid like 40$ for the test and got a "free" pair of contacts to test out.
Then he asks for his contact prescription and they won't give it unless he buys the contacts through them. Even though he bought his glasses there. Total BS since they did not say anything about that before he got the exam done.

I am wondering if he can bring in the contacts and another place can figure out the prescription.

As I understand it what they are doing is against the law but not much we can do. He is going back there on Monday to complain.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Ok, here's my professional take on this. The office is not entitled to give you the prescription for the eye exam unless you pay for it. It is a legal piece of documentation and you are using their services "free" of charge. With that being said, if you PAID for the eye exam, you can take that piece of paper and do whatever you want with it. If your bf wants contacts, as long as the person you are talking to know's how to fit them, you are free and clear. My advice is this, if you can, get a refund on the glasses, take the prescription for that and go find someone who know's how to fit contacts and give them that. This is the problem with having an unregulated province. Shops pretty much do whatever they want and screw people out of stuff they pay for. This is also another reason why people go online to buy glasses, there is no sense of trust between optician and patient anymore. [/rant]

Anyway, if you have anymore questions about the optical end of things, I can probably help you. Just don't ask me about contacts.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I use the Smith Knowledge goggle. I notice that my glasses tend to fog up more if I take my goggles off and on. So, I try to just leave them on.


----------

